# 2 3rd brake lights?



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Do both our 3rd brake lights come? I am thinking about doing a spoiler delete, and I seem to see a reflection at night of the one in my rear window coming on.

Grazie!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes they do.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Yes they do.


Thanks! Would u know if there is some kind of kit to cover up the holes in my trunk after removal?, or any suggestions?


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I just got my windows tinted and they told me both 3rd lights come on (why? the spoiler comes stock so I would think they would deactivate the one in the window).

Anyway I just unplugged mine at the window and I will leave the plastic housing there.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

phantom0670 said:


> I just got my windows tinted and they told me both 3rd lights come on (why? the spoiler comes stock so I would think they would deactivate the one in the window).
> 
> Anyway I just unplugged mine at the window and I will leave the plastic housing there.


The spoiler, although stock, was not installed until the cars arrived stateside. Though I agree that 2 third brakes lights are redundant, it was probably necessary for USDOT regs, just in case someone didn't install the spoiler, it would still be legal.

mac


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

ahh ok I didn't know the spoilers were installed here. that makes a bit more sense then..


----------

